# Nosework 1



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Sorry for the spam! :grin2: We're having a great week. My mom always said bad luck comes in threes, and I had my bad luck last week before Steel's Barnhunt trial.

Katsu earned her NW1 title this weekend. SUPER Proud of her and I didn't mess it up this time! Blackthorn's Out of the Frying Pan NW1 BCAT SIN RATN TKN !


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## kaydub_u (May 14, 2018)

Congrats!!  ribbons really suit her!


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

:congratulations: beautiful dog.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Woohoo! ?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Yay!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

She looks just as proud and beautiful as her brother. Congrats on such a great and successful weekend!


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Thanks guys! I was holding her back last time in November. Glad she managed to train me to let her do her thing :wink2:


----------

